# My ride



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Here she is.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Whats is it?....cone racer special?? did I see that somewhere?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

still looking good bro 
and the car is nice j/k


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

WOW! I have never liked projectors on that car until now... amazing car wes, any more pics??


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What a POS! J/K Still one of the nicest, simple and clean B14's I've seen around. When are you coming down to SC to take on me and Eric dodging cones?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

like always looks good
this is a very old pic....back when you had those awesome konigs
whos that guy in the cap? lol


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Jesse Jericho said:


> *WOW! I have never liked projectors on that car until now... amazing car wes, any more pics?? *


More pics on his homepage.

http://www.wes.nissanpower.com/


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wes, your car looks great, as always! Makes me want a black car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thanks.*

Yes it's an older pic. yes that dork is me. Anyway glad I look god too, thanks NIN  I will be posting more pics., but they won't be of cosmetic mods


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Always lookin good Wes


----------

